# Who Killed Lori Kaye Klausutis.........??????????



## nononono (May 26, 2020)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...............................?











" Supposedly " died from ......now get this...*
*
Passed out at her desk and died from the impact of hitting the desk.....!


OMG.....that's the worst LIE yet I've heard...

And I thought the Vince Foster....*
* " Died from Suicide while sitting in a Park Bench from 3 ( Yes 3 ) gun shot wounds to the BACK of the head "*


----------

